# Những chất độc hại tiềm ẩn trong vỏ ốp điện thoại không phải ai cũng biết



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/9/18)

Những chiếc vỏ ốp điện thoại bắt mắt mà bạn đang sử dụng lại chứa những chất độc hại thậm chí gây ung thư.

*Thực hư chuyện ốp điện thoại chứa chất gây ung thư*
Ốp điện thoại đã trở thành phụ kiện không thể thiếu cho smartphone, thế nhưng, người ta đã phát hiện ra nhiều nhóm hóa chất độc hại vượt ngưỡng cho phép ở trong nhiều mẫu ốp điện thoại.

Hồi giữa tháng 4 vừa qua, một kết quả thử nghiệm được công bố với các mẫu ốp điện thoại của nhiều nhãn hiệu smartphone phổ biến. Kết quả cho thấy một số mẫu có chứa chất gây ung thư. Điều này đã làm người tiêu dùng lo lắng, với vô số vỏ ốp không có nguồn gốc xuất xứ, bày bán với giá rẻ, chất lượng quả thực khó kiểm soát.




_Một số vỏ ốp điện thoại chứa độc tố gây hại cho sức khỏe người dùng (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trong chương trình Sạch hay bẩn, TS. Trần Quang Tùng, Viện Kỹ thuật Hóa học, ĐH Bách khoa Hà Nội đã chỉ ra nhiều chất độc hại có thể được sử dụng trong những chiếc ốp điện thoại di động không rõ nguồn gốc như:

*- Hợp chất PAH:* PAH là tập hợp các chất có nhiều vòng thơm (vòng benzen) ngưng tụ. Có thể có những chất không độc, nhưng cũng có rất nhiều chất trong số đó là chất độc như Naphtalen…

*- Chất hóa dẻo:* Nhiều vỏ ốp điện thoại rất dẻo do được đưa vào chất hóa dẻo làm cho nhựa mềm, dẻo, dai, thậm chí bóng hơn. Hai chất hóa dẻo được dùng phổ biến hiện này là Dibutyl phthalate và Dioctyl phthalate. Trong đó, có nơi liệt Dibutyl phthalate vào danh mục các chất có khả năng gây đột biến, quái thai.

*- Chất tạo màu:* Những chất tạo màu thường được nghiền ra ở kích cỡ rất nhỏ rồi trộn vào nhựa để tạo thành nhiều màu khác nhau cho vỏ ốp. Trong đó, người ta hay sử dụng Cadimi - nguyên tố độc được xếp vào nhóm gây ung thư nguy hiểm.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

